# Drawing results



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I love being able to wake up and check the results. Good luck everyone. I was unsuccessful for bear and elk. Elk I never expect to see anything but unsuccessful. I thought I’d draw a bear tag this year in the up but another point is all I got.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

What hunt were you trying to draw, and with how many points?


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

No bear tag for me. 12 points for next year


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

10 points for me. I only put in for a point due to Covid unknowns.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm guessing I drew a bear tag. It doesn't say " congratulations your successful" Just says 0 points. I had 13. No elk as usual.


----------



## JBMetalworks (Mar 11, 2015)

Unsuccessful in drawing a 3rd season Newberry tag with no points. At least I got a point for next year.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Struck out on both bear and elk have 5 and 16 preference points respectively.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I was successful for first hunt, Newberry Unit
Boy has been sending me pictures of bears by his house the last few weeks. Hopefully he or one of his guiding buddies can get me on a bear. Took me nine years this time around.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

No go for me. 13 Bear and 16 elk points. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Drew 2nd season Gwinn! No Elk. Good luck all!


----------



## Ghost hntr (Aug 26, 2018)

UNSUCCESSFULL. Started over after drawing last year.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Successful...Red Oak !


----------



## DQA (May 13, 2018)

Success for Bear, Baldwin. No go for Elk.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Successful on the first hunt Amasa unit. 18 chances on elk, and counting.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> What hunt were you trying to draw, and with how many points?


I only had 2 points for bear. I put in for Newberry. 1st and 2nd week. Elk I had 5 points. Congratulations to all who were successful!


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

deepwoods said:


> No go for me. 13 Bear and 16 elk points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Did you apply for Bear? What unit if so?


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

DQA said:


> Success for Bear, Baldwin. No go for Elk.


Will you be using a guide? Just curious as I look to hunt Baldwin in the next couple of years.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a late season Baraga tag


----------



## DQA (May 13, 2018)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Will you be using a guide? Just curious as I look to hunt Baldwin in the next couple of years.


I will be using a guide, I have a place in Wellston and considered going at it solo but after 14 years of accumulating points it will most likely be a one and done so I want to make the most of it.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

DQA said:


> I will be using a guide, I have a place in Wellston and considered going at it solo but after 14 years of accumulating points it will most likely be a one and done so I want to make the most of it.


Do you have a guide in mind already?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I


Tilden Hunter said:


> Where have you hunted bear? I hope this is as good.


In 05 I did a bear hunt behind dogs in Silver City,New Mexico. Brother lived down there after he got outa the army and he and his buddy’s ran dogs. It was fun until we’re standing on the top of a massive ravine listening to the dogs bay 4 ravines away. It was all good in the end though. 225# chocolate sow.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Tilden Hunter said:


> No disrespect, but those 3rd Baraga tags might have been a good chance for a left over tag saving you the application fee. I'm a dedicated 3rd season Gwinn hunter, but I missed the application date by one day. My only chance is a left over tags on the 27th.


If a left over tag didn’t burn up my points I would try for one late season in the west end. I have a possible 4 day weekend whenever I want in sept so I could have pulled off a quick hunt early in the late season. It’s not worth giving up my point this year though. I am sitting on the sidelines for a couple years until I can draw a 2nd Baraga again. 
I got it done in 6 days last year so I’d give 4 days a chance. Might not have a great shot at success but who knows.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

BaldwinHunter said:


> Did you apply for Bear? What unit if so?


No just a point this year for me with all that is going on.


----------



## pepper992 (Oct 16, 2012)

1ST HUNT NEWBERRY UNIT SUCCESS NO ELK 15 CHANCES NEXT YEAR.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Struck out on both bear and elk have 5 and 16 preference points respectively.


When did they start giving out preference points for Elk? 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> When did they start giving out preference points for Elk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They didnt, it is still chances for elk and preference points for bear.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

3rd hunt in Newberry for my son. Point for me.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Drew Baldwin unit with 12 points. I’ve seen a couple nice bear near the house. Hopefully they stick around. No elk... just like everyone else.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Successful for red oak. Will be going DIY.


How many points does it take to draw in Red Oak now?

I’ve got 8 now, assuming it takes 9 or 10, or maybe a few with 8 Drew a tag?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

bucko12pt said:


> How many points does it take to draw in Red Oak now?
> 
> I’ve got 8 now, assuming it takes 9 or 10, or maybe a few with 8 Drew a tag?


According to this years bear book it took 8-9 points in 2019 to draw a red oak tag. I had 10 going into this years draw.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> According to this years bear book it took 8-9 points in 2019 to draw a red oak tag. I had 10 going into this years draw.



Thanks.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Horseshoe said:


> Successful on the first hunt Amasa unit. 18 chances on elk, and counting.


I'm on the same hunt. Are you using a guide or DIY?


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I drew first season Amasa, no Elk. I'll be hunting with D&D Bear Guides. I'm hoping it goes well.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

mmac1318 said:


> I'm on the same hunt. Are you using a guide or DIY?


 I booked with D+D Bear Guide. First time bear hunting for me.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds like we may meet each other. LOL. I responded before I saw you were with the same guys.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck guys.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Luck to all with tags !


----------



## Fins furs and feathers (Mar 20, 2020)

6 points for bear. 15 for elk. One of these years I will get an elk tag. Got my bear in Red Oak 6 years ago


----------



## TSN71 (Apr 6, 2020)

Took a bear point and no elk again....
I've only missed trying for an elk tag, once since 1984. Still waiting....

Hope all of you have a safe and tag filled season !


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Red oak draw with 11 pts. Looking forward to Sept. Never have hunted bear....Can't wait


----------

